# New fish Magazine Amazonas



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just got the first issue. First impressive is that it has a lot of really nice pictures. Global Fresh and Brackish water fish and inverts. No SW. Is a few years old in Germany, but this is the first English issue.

https://www.amazonascustomerservice.com/subscribe/index2.php?tracking_code=Q12A24


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I might sign up for this. Looks good.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I was a charter subscriber. It's a lot meatier than TFH, but hasn't yet supplanted it as my favorite.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, it's the first? The ads I saw made it sound like I was too late for that.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I think i will have to check that out!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The issue about breeding L cats is #1. I have not seen #2 yet.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I subscribed today. The order form said my subscription would start with this issue#1, but it also said to wait 6-8 weeks. That doesn't sound encouraging. I guess I'll see what happens. I have every issue of Coral and they've always done right by me, so I guess I'm not TOO worried.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't have to wait 6 weeks, it was more like 2.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got the second issue today, enlarged shrimp on the cover. At 4" long, shrimp are no longer cute, they remind of palmetto bugs. Ugh.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I signed up a couple weeks ago, still waiting for mine, but i'm sure the wait is well worth it!


----------

